# 1, 2, or 3 to a crate? What's your opinion?



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

What's your opinion about using individual crates for each dog versus letting them all sleep together? I'm thinking of bringing a new puppy in and wanted to know if I should allow to sleep with the others in one big crate, or should I spend the money and get another crate just for the puppy?

Ok...and if you would like to also reply and give your advice on letting the babies sleep in the bed with you vs putting them in the crate at night. I know, side subject.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 2 Malts and a Pom, they have their own crates. They all 3 happily go in the crates, they always are rewarded for kennel up. I really think they should have their own space where they feel safe and you know they are safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A new puppy needs to rest lots---they play so hard---so an individual crate for the puppy would be a good idea. Later they can sleep together if you so choose. It is also good training for the puppy to be alone!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said. The new puppy should have his own crate until he/she is potty trained and learns the household routine. After that, if you want to put them all in together in one crate, it should be fine. :thumbsup: Both my girls sleep in the bed with us. When I got my second girl, she slept in a small crate next to the bed where she could see us. Eventually, she was in the bed.:blush:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We did individual crates too. If there's a storm Bitsy really gets scared,no consoling her at all,so I put her in a crate w/ Rylee,her little buddy and she does better than if she's crated alone.
All 5 sleep w/ us.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

mcaldw01 said:


> What's your opinion about using individual crates for each dog versus letting them all sleep together? I'm thinking of bringing a new puppy in and wanted to know if I should allow to sleep with the others in one big crate, or should I spend the money and get another crate just for the puppy?
> 
> Ok...and if you would like to also reply and give your advice on letting the babies sleep in the bed with you vs putting them in the crate at night. I know, side subject.


 
It depends, as it always does w/any behavior question. I don't leave my dogs in crates (during the day)they are in pens (I buy them on Amazon.com, search for white dog pen..they are about 45.00 or so) I have dogs that are "housed" together and some separate in pens all lined up.. the ones together are this way, due to one having separation anxiety. They are also in these pens on my days off, so they learn to "self soothe" at all times, otherwise, they will be stressed (because you are leaving) when you only use the pens, when you ARE leaving. 

At night, the one with SA, sleeps on beds on the floor (I am very careful how I handle her, because the smallest "connections" are different w/her because her brain is wired differently, so at night, she cannot sleep in bed with me). Feather is spoiled beyond belief and she sleeps with me  All younger dogs, sleep in pens in my bedroom.. for now. 

As a vet tech, what I can say is, if you can get your dogs to be able to stay separate, that is the best...because if you don't and if they are injured and have to stay separate, it is very stressful on them and they won't heal as quickly. If they have to stay at the hospital, again, same thing... so, I spend a lot of time trying to take on short jaunts, with one dog at a time, so they learn this. 

I believe Maltese are one of the most, needy breeds there are and do much better if they have a person or another dog with them...goes back to what they were bred for and are "open" to being stressed if they are alone. In saying that, of course, there are exceptions but for the most part, I feel this is true. So, I think it is a double edged blade..they like to sleep w/each other and need each other but it also, can be a downfall in times of the above scenarios. My dogs, being kept in separate pens, allows me to be able to do what I want (taking one w/me, for whatever reason) BUT they are also in the same room so are "with" each other, just not "overly" depend on one another.. Does that make sense?? (sorry, if it doesnt' I probably need more coffee :biggrin 

When I bring in a new puppy, however, I go slow and break down scenarios into pieces of least stress as possible...so they can learn. If they are stressed, they can't learn. I put a crate on my night stand and pull it very close to my bed. My fingers stay in the crate door all night. (this way, puppy is comforted AND you are NOT rewarding the crying by sticking your fingers in the door or talking to the puppy, as soon as it cries. that WILL make the crying become a problem, because you just rewarded it) Then by night 2 or 3, puppy "self soothes" because it can still smell you are close but you don't have to have fingers in crate all night. (if you have to, have crate on your bed, but same protocol) 

Then my dogs move into pens (still in the crate) right next to my bed. I use seabreeze pens for this, because they are light and movable and then I leave crate door open and then transfer to taking it all of the way out. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There are two good reasons for each dog to have their own crate. One is so they learn to be independent. I have the crates separated, in the same room, but not next to each other. Their crates are mostly covered so they can't see each other.

Another good reason is so they can't get into a fight. Two dogs in a crate that get into a scrap will probably end badly. It just isn't safe.

I crate my two at night because I would never get any sleep if they were on the bed. I feel crowded with them up there. Now, they do get to cuddle on the bed for 20 mins or so before bed, but then I put them in their crates. They also get crated any time I leave, even if it's only for 10 minutes.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> There are two good reasons for each dog to have their own crate. One is so they learn to be independent. I have the crates separated, in the same room, but not next to each other. Their crates are mostly covered so they can't see each other.
> 
> Another good reason is so they can't get into a fight. Two dogs in a crate that get into a scrap will probably end badly. It just isn't safe.
> 
> I crate my two at night because I would never get any sleep if they were on the bed. I feel crowded with them up there. Now, they do get to cuddle on the bed for 20 mins or so before bed, but then I put them in their crates. They also get crated any time I leave, even if it's only for 10 minutes.


:goodpost:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My dogs each have their own crate. They don't sleep in them at night. But during the day, if they want to sleep together in one crate, that's fine. But they each have their own space.

For puppy training, I think it's better for the puppy to have its own crate.


----------



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you ALL for the information! Maltsnme...thank you for your detailed reply! Very informative and educational! I'll do the individual "puppy" crate so that he will learn the routine. When I am at home or when I need them put "up" I use a child's gate to keep them in one area with their crate.....just not always crated up. 

I do have to say we are a "family" bed at our house...one at the top of the bed over my husband's head and one curled up right up by my stomach....I'm sure the newbie will end up eventually there as well. I have to say, I have great "sleepers" and we are on a routine right now that I hope to the new puppy will fall into.....they are also great "alarm clocks"....they wake me up right on schedule if I oversleep! No sleeping in on Sat or Sun for us!


----------

